

Show HN: If you thought, like me, that weinre requires PhoneGap, You're wrong - SchizoDuckie
https://github.com/apache/incubator-cordova-weinre

======
SchizoDuckie
I cannot believe i've been fiddling with jsconsole and firebuglite to debug
iOS and Android. I was under the firm belief that weinre required phonegap or
at least a special build thing in an IOS native shell to work.

It doesnt :) Just run the server in nodejs, embed a script tag like in the
page you want to debug like with jsconsole, and there you go!

